# Nubian Conformation Standards



## TwistedKat

Now that I've had my goaties about a year and a half and my Nubian doe has kidded, I'm ready to learn about good conformation.

I've searched "good conformation" and there are lots of photos with fancy jargon but, I think I need to start with something simple.

Is there a link or site that shows good vs. bad conformation? (for Nubians)


----------



## KW Farms

I don't know of a website that would show that, however...I would start with researching "parts of the dairy goat" then once you have that down, start looking at all the conformation critiques on this forum...it will be a BIG help. But once you know all the parts and terms...when someone refers to the goat as having "plumb teats" or "good width between the hocks," you'll know what they're referring to and will learn quite a bit with that. If you already know all the dairy goat parts and terms then just start browsing through all those critiques...you'll pick up a lot. :thumb:


----------



## Curious

I found a picture that helped me understand what a good Nubian girl should look like. Also, look at the ADGA Nubian National Champions, and that will give you a good idea of what a well-bred doe looks like. Most of the time, if I want to know what a poorly-bred doe looks like, I just go to my states Craigslist, ;p
Hope this helps!


----------



## TwistedKat

Thanks! The picture does help, now I can at least tell what body part is being referred to. I'll check out Nubian critique posts... hard to search that.

I think my doe is "ok" from what I gather, but her udder is bigger on one side than the other. Is that from the buckling drinking more than the doeling, maybe?


----------



## Curious

Glad I could help  The kids could have a favorite side, which would explain the lopsided udder.


----------



## KW Farms

Yes, kids favoring one side can cause the udder to become lopsided.


----------



## TwistedKat

I'm not having much luck finding Nubian conformation, but the forum for conformation isn't that old. Maybe I should post a pic and get a nubian thread started.

Not familiar with show photo's but I observe that some photo's are poised a certain way. What should I shoot for in a picture?

I'll get some shots tomorrow. And do kids change over time, is there an age that they are pretty much "set" for conformation?


----------



## Curious

I'm sorry that you're having trouble finding things on confirmation. Nubians are judged the same way any dairy goat is as far as I know, so I would just look for a general dairy confirmation article. The only place where they differ is breed character, and that just means that the judges want them to have a nice roman nose and big floppy ears that "bell". 
I'm personally not very good at making them set up, but you hold their head slightly up and forward, but don't tug or they'll lean, and you make sure their feet are square. Once they're standing still, you pinch along either side of the spine to stimulate the nerves and make them straighten up their back. Have someone hold a picture of a doe setting up help you pose her.

As for pictures, take a sideways shot showing their body and feet and a back shot showing their leg set. Make sure you are crouching level with the animal so that you show the best angle. 

Does this help you some?


----------



## rdmtnranch

Ok I just found this site. It might help both you and me. Here is the address. http://goatdairylibrary.org/conformation.html. There are a few pictures on it that might be helpful.


----------



## Curious

rdmtnranch said:


> Ok I just found this site. It might help both you and me. Here is the address. http://goatdairylibrary.org/conformation.html. There are a few pictures on it that might be helpful.


I love this! Thanks for adding that link.


----------



## rdmtnranch

oh and also I like to look at the pictures of the national champions on the ADGA website. http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/nationalshow/2012/results/ResultsMain.htm


----------



## rdmtnranch

no problem. I like it to. it seems to cover a lot.


----------



## Curious

I find that the archives also have a lot to offer: http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=archive&Itemid=105

I found the BCS section to be particularly helpful on that link you sent, Rdmtnranch


----------



## rdmtnranch

I just found something else as well. Here it is I wonder if it is the same archives. My browser isn't pulling it up right though. http://scholarsarchive.library.oreg...m/handle/1957/23103/4-HNO1017L.pdf?sequence=1


----------



## rdmtnranch

Oh also go to the Dairy Goat Journal website. In each issue they have a judging test that is really good to teach you.


----------

